# Выбор аккордеона



## sven (23 Янв 2017)

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане. 
Помогите советом.
Выбираю для себя аккордеон, скажем так, для не частого музицирования (4-5 раз в неделю), развлечения и как аккомпанемент для вокала. Мне 37 лет, музыкального образования не имею, в детстве занимался 4 года на фортепиано с преподавателем, ноты помню, хочется играть. Год назад купил баян Этюд, просто чтобы попробовать начать. Поиграл пару месяцев, научился аккомпанировать и исполнять простые мелодии. Потом был Weltmeister Grandina с ним тренировался уже полгода, но пришел к тому, что все же с фортепианной правой рукой мне играть намного проще, так как о ней можно практически не думать при исполнении не сложных произведений. В итоге был приобретен ROLAND FR1 попробовать аккордеонную клавиатуру и электронный инструмент. Но ROLAND все же больше игрушка, хотя и очень интересная. Опять же пришел к выводу, что необходим преподаватель, который постепенно бы вел к развитию техники и мастерства. Соответственно нужен акустический инструмент. Бюджет до 100 000. В эту сумму нашел 2 варианта которые понравились:
1. Hohner Amica IV 96 design 2. Практически новый. Играли всего 2 месяца.


Почитал форум, Hohner все ругают что дешевый Китай и тд, но мне понравился, прекрасная отдача, звук не очень сочный, но в целом продукт производит очень хорошее впечатление.

У Scandalli звук безусловно богаче, но все же он достаточно древний, проверить нормально я его не могу. И может быть он все же избыточен для моих потребностей..

Стоят они примерно одинаково...

Заранее спасибо за комментарии и советы...


----------



## vev (23 Янв 2017)

*sven*,

Если денег 100К, то поищите лучше первую Супиту. Она и на вырост будет. Не новая, конечно, но хоть звук будет 

Ну а из предложенного я бы предпочел Скандаль...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (24 Янв 2017)

*sven*, а ещё лучше будет, если вы пару миллионов накопаете и купите инструмент как у нашего почётного модератора и станете его заместителем! Вот тогда Вас все зауважают!


----------



## sven (24 Янв 2017)

vev () писал:
Спасибо за совет! Сегодня общался с владельцем Скандалли, милейший человек, который выяснив для каких целей я ищу инструмент отговорил покупать Скандалли и порекомендовал первую Сюпиту. Похоже придется ехать в столицу...

Сегодня посмотрел еще Cantus IV, хороший инструмент, но сложилось впечатление, что цена не соответствует его уровню, слишком завышена...


----------



## sven (24 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008
Да именно так и сделаю, спасибо...


----------



## vev (24 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (24.01.2017, 19:02) писал:


> о почётного модератора и станете его заместителем! Вот тогда Вас все зауважают!


Молчите поручик... Молчите... 
Г-ну Гончарову мои миллионы давно покоя не дают. Все к своему карману их примеривает


----------



## olegoleg19742 (25 Янв 2017)

Думаю,за 100000 хорошую супиту тяжело достать.Кантус4-неплохой инструмент,но лучше смотреть Cantus deluxe4,там голосовые планки-Super Finish,они получше чем в обычном кантусе.За !00 кусков-S4 ещё можно посмотреть.


dmitrijgoncharov2008,Ваш опус к чему был?Просто поболтать?Или завидуете?Если так,то зря.Есть инструменты гораздо лучше,чем Супер 6.Копите миллионы и приобретайте.


----------



## vev (25 Янв 2017)

olegoleg19742 (25.01.2017, 09:24) писал:


> Думаю,за 100000 хорошую супиту тяжело достать.


Не легко, но можно. Главное, чтобы ее не скрещивали с Рубином. Г/в переделки ни в коем случае не надо брать


----------

